# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Building a chiller

## Uplandstalker

I've have this idea that I need a meat chiller to be built in the garage. Can get some freezer panel easily enough (I think) and currently looking for the compressor etc.

I'll keep you all updated as this progresses.

----------


## kiwi39

please do .. because I've got the same hankerings ... and I'll watch your experiences with interest

----------


## Pengy

I have a good friend who is in the business, so if you want names of suppliers, let me know

----------


## Neckshot

Window air conditioner will work for a small chilla to take one animal.I'm building one write now after looking at a mates one.our work depot is an old meetworks so I'm sweet for panels. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

If you have limits on size make sure tall isnt one of them, the taller the better even for one animal. Its surprising how long a big redskin is.
Looking forward to seeing the progress.

----------


## Neckshot

> If you have limits on size make sure tall isnt one of them, the taller the better even for one animal. Its surprising how long a big redskin is.
> Looking forward to seeing the progress.


Yeah so I'm making mine wide enough to have one animal in half side by side but able to be slid inside my gge 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

> Window air conditioner will work for a small chilla to take one animal.I'm building one write now after looking at a mates one.our work depot is an old meetworks so I'm sweet for panels. 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Window AC not really best. They will not go below about 16 (no one wants to live at less than that temp) and will dry out your meat if you bugger around with them to go lower. 
Give me a ring when you're sorted and I will deal to it.

----------


## Neckshot

> Window AC not really best. They will not go below about 16 (no one wants to live at less than that temp) and will dry out your meat if you bugger around with them to go lower. 
> Give me a ring when you're sorted and I will deal to it.


Awsme will do.the chill I looked at had a window rattler and it was chilling to 4deg?. Didn't think about the drying out thing though.in my mates chilla that I use h is properly done but I still leave skin on for 7 days or of its boned out I put in damp mutton cloth 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah so I'm making mine wide enough to have one animal in half side by side but able to be slid inside my gge 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


You half it from hips? Or true the spine?

----------


## kiwijames

> Awsme will do.the chill I looked at had a window rattler and it was chilling to 4deg?. Didn't think about the drying out thing though.in my mates chilla that I use h is properly done but I still leave skin on for 7 days or of its boned out I put in damp mutton cloth 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


There were a bunch of thru-the-wall proper fridge type units available that look a bit like a window unit. May be one of those?
Oringi rope is the other name for mutton cloth :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> There were a bunch of thru-the-wall proper fridge type units available that look a bit like a window unit. May be one of those?
> Oringi rope is the other name for mutton cloth


Got shitloads to mate going cheap  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## POME

[QUOTE=Neckshot;240654]Window air conditioner will work for a small chilla to take one animal.I'm building one write now after looking at a mates one.our work depot is an old meetworks so I'm sweet for panels. 

Just started mine. Got the air conditioner from an air con installer that they had removed and i am lining the inside with hardie glaze panels that i have acquired. Hope it will be good for meat and curing salami and conditioning home brew lager.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Next time your in a dairy  have a look at the drinks chiller or upright display freezers . Most of them have the  workings ( condensing unit ) just sitting on top ( behind the signage ) , blowing chilled air down thru a hole in the roof, and the whole thing can be just lifted off , the only dangly bits are the power cord and the plug for any cabinet lights . These units are usually a bit over powered for the size of the cabinet ( this is a good thing ) coz it has to be able to cope with customers opening the door and then dithering ,sooooooo , one of these units can do a reasonable sized cooler that is insulated and isn't having the door opened all day , and as a self contained unit there is no mucking about with refrigeration , which makes them seem cheaper still. 
>  It pays to ask around  as there are heaps of these things languishing "out the back"  because they are no longer presentable .... not coz they don't work , you may get a bargain 
>  Hamish


This is what I'm looking for. Think I've found one.

Made some inquiries on the panels and looking ok at this point, but will need to sort out some flashings etc.

----------


## Gibo

> This is what I'm looking for. Think I've found one.
> 
> Made some inquiries on the panels and looking ok at this point, but will need to sort out some flashings etc.


Got a door? Thats the hard part( and pricey).

----------


## Spook

I have a chiller unit I am selling on behalf of a guy who has left the country...for some reason I can't load the photos...it is in two pieces [pipes cut and crimped]...the outside unit is a Danfoss, made in Germany...230 volt single phase...R404A [gas]...letters and numbers on unit are, CE2523   SCIOCL...measures 550 x 400 x 260H.
Inside chiller unit is Kirby KC401...230 volt 33 watts...measures 410 x 390 x 120H.
The guy said before he left that both units are in good working order and I have no reason to doubt his word.
Not looking for a fortune for it...make me an offer...keep in mind I cant guarantee anything...I can deliver easily to Hamilton, Tauranga, Coromandel for the cost of fuel...further afield with a bit of umming & arhing.

----------


## kiwijames

> I have a chiller unit I am selling on behalf of a guy who has left the country...for some reason I can't load the photos...it is in two pieces [pipes cut and crimped]...the outside unit is a Danfoss, made in Germany...230 volt single phase...R404A [gas]...letters and numbers on unit are, CE2523   SCIOCL...measures 550 x 400 x 260H.
> Inside chiller unit is Kirby KC401...230 volt 33 watts...measures 410 x 390 x 120H.
> The guy said before he left that both units are in good working order and I have no reason to doubt his word.
> Not looking for a fortune for it...make me an offer...keep in mind I cant guarantee anything...I can deliver easily to Hamilton, Tauranga, Coromandel for the cost of fuel...further afield with a bit of umming & arhing.


^ ^ ^

As a guide the above is a good little unit. 1/3HP compressors (about 800W refrigeration) as is the evaporator (490W nominal). 
Not a perfect match but its hard with the smaller gear to get spot on. 
New cost price is around $1400.00 + GST. This is the gear only. No pipe, installation, thermostat or electrical etc. I'd allow at least $500 to install or a good night on the gas. Depends on the electrical gear supplied.
Would work on a small chiller box, with about 2 red carcasses max.

----------


## kiwijames

If anyone needs I can supply a direct drop in chiller refrigeration package. You just supply the box and cut a hole in the top to fit. They are commercial packages that require nothing other than having a hole made and the unit dropped in. Like the window AC option but way better. They are not cheap though at around $5K inc GST.

----------


## Cartman

Ive got a 1.8x1.8x5 meter tunnel of polly panel if anyone wants it. 120mm thick I think I brought it for making a chiller but im off to the south island now soo..... located whakamaru

----------


## Uplandstalker

Have not got a door, but have panel suited. Just thinking about whether fridge or aircon would be better. Aircon should be dryer, shouldn't it, juts need to fake the thermostat to keep it running?

Not really interested in buying one as it a heap more fun to build your own.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Got a door? Thats the hard part( and pricey).


I'll try to build one from panel and flashings, and sort out some type of seal.

----------

